# Leo morphs????????



## Mouki (Apr 29, 2009)

what would you get if....

shtct x sunglow (or shtct)
mack snow x sunglow (or shtct)
tremper albino x sunglow (or shtct)

shtct x mack snow talbino
mack snow x mack snow talbino
tremper albino x mack snow talbino

oh and whats the difference between a shtctb and a sunglow, cos i've seen sunglows described as shtcta???

ta


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

Im going to give you all the worst case scenarios (as if all your SH's and SUNGLOWS are 1copy), that way you can only be suprised as opposed to dissapointed. And i am assuming your "sunglows" are tremper.

SHTCT x Sunglow
25% Normals hret albino
75% Hypos/SH's with varying tangerine, carrot tail and reduced spotting.
(25% of the Hypos/SH's will be homozygous)

Sunlow x Mack snow
25% Normal het albino
25% Snow het albino
25% Hypo/SH het albino
25% Hypo snow het albino

Tremper x Sunlgow
50% Tremper
50% Sunglow

SHTCT x Mack Snow tremper
(same as Sunglow x Mack snow)

Mack Snow x MAck snow tremper
25% Normal het tremper albino
50% Mack snow het trmper
25% Super snow het tremper

Trmper albino x Mack snow Tremper
50% Tremper albino
50% Mack snow tremper

Sunglow is the albino version of a SHTCTB so instead of the spots being black they are brown.


----------



## Mouki (Apr 29, 2009)

okay thanks very much :no1:

ermm one more question...instead of the mack snow talbino, would the outcomes of the babies be different if it was a super snow talbino???


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

Mouki said:


> okay thanks very much :no1:
> 
> ermm one more question...instead of the mack snow talbino, would the outcomes of the babies be different if it was a super snow talbino???


SS Tremper x Tremper
100% Mack snow tremper

SS Tremper x Mack snow tremper
50% Mack snow tremper
50%^SS Trmper


----------



## Mouki (Apr 29, 2009)

thankyou :2thumb:


----------



## Mouki (Apr 29, 2009)

okay, sorry another question :banghead:

what would you get if it were a blizzard??? 
with a shtct, mack snow, talbino??

thanks again :lol2:


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

Blizzard x SH (1 copy)
50% Hypo/SH het blizzard
50% Normal het blizzard
Some may show Tangerine and CT
Blizzard x SH (2copy)
100% Hypo?SH het blizzard
Some may show tangerine and CT

Blizzard x Mack snow
50% Mack snow het bliz
50% Normal het bliz

Blizzard x Tremper
100% Normal het blizzard


----------



## Mouki (Apr 29, 2009)

thank youuu again!! :lol2:


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

Mouki said:


> thank youuu again!! :lol2:


 Your more than welcome :2thumb:


----------



## Geckogirl_88 (Apr 24, 2009)

I thought Blizzard x Tremper made blazzing blizzards too?


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Geckogirl_88 said:


> I thought Blizzard x Tremper made blazzing blizzards too?


Both blizzard and Tremper albino are recessive, so both parents must pass on a copy of the gene for the offspring to be visually blizzard and Tremper albino.

So, to create a blazing blizzard, both parents must carry the genes for tremper albino and blizzard.


----------

